# Possible New Idea for a script



## rishabh (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been done before but here's the idea:
A stereo sample has different information on both channels (L & R). What if you want to be able to pick which of the two channels you want to use and play it back mono, as in centered. Of course muting the other channel.

This has been used a lot in East West's new Play libraries. Foe example in VOP each vocal phrase is recorded with two mics both being separate on the two channels and they give you the option to playback the sum or choose one channel and play that one back in the center.

Any ideas?


----------



## Thonex (May 10, 2008)

I don't think you need a script for this.

I'm not at my studio, but my guess is that if you (for example) pan the groups (or groups) hard left or right I believe you will be only hearing back that channel. Then you insert the fx called Stereo Panner (or something like that) on the instrument's insert and you'll be able to pan it any way you want... including inversing th stereo. This is a highly useful and often overlooked plug-in. So is the surround panner that works perfectly for stereo output.

Hope this helps.

T


----------



## rishabh (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Theo, After posting this I kinda felt like this could be done at the group level. So I guess you could just make a script that switches between the two groups on the switch of a button or drop down list.
thanks again


----------



## rishabh (May 14, 2008)

So I figured out a really ghetto way of doing it and I'm not even sure if its doing it right.

Make two grps of the same sample set. Pan each hard left and right. Then on each group amplifier add a 'constant' modulator and use -100% for the 'right' samples and 100% for the 'left' samples. 

Is this any good?

What does a constant do anyway??


----------



## Thonex (May 14, 2008)

rishabh @ Wed May 14 said:


> Hey Theo,
> I tried the group panning strategy but it didnt work, when I pan a group to one side you actually only hear that side and after that if I insert the stereo panner it doesnt make a diff



You know.. you may not need to pan it in the instrument... maybe you can just use the Panner plugin I mentioned... again... I'm not at my studio... but I'm "almost" sure there is a way to do what you want without multiple groups.

I'll look into it in the next day or so.

Thinking about it, you may be able to achieve what you want using the surround panner and setting it to stereo 2.0 output and messing with the panning.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Thonex (May 15, 2008)

Ok... I figured out a solution... it lets you pan channel 1 (left) and 2 (right) any way you want independently of each other.... AND... at varying volumes... AND... if you engage "Air Absorption" it will dull the sound as if you were further away when you bring the channels down (literally down closer to the bottom of the display).

I took the Surround Panner plug in and set it to "2.0 wide" (stereo channel) made the Mouse Mode = "Individual" and made the Size 98%. The Size at 98% is crucial because it allows you to bring either channel out of the boundary and be muted.

You must place the Surround Panner in one of the Instrument Insert Fx slots.

Here is a Pic... copy these settings and have fun moving around those little orange dots :D 

http://www.andrewkmusic.com/filearea/VI ... Stereo.JPG

Hope this works for you.

Cheers,

T


----------



## rishabh (May 16, 2008)

thanks Theo that was really helpful.


----------



## rishabh (May 16, 2008)

Sorry to bug you about this. But it doesnt really work for me. If I reduce the size to 98 I still hear the other channel. I tried every possible combination.
I dont know why it wont work


----------



## Thonex (May 16, 2008)

rishabh @ Fri May 16 said:


> Sorry to bug you about this. But it doesnt really work for me. If I reduce the size to 98 I still hear the other channel. I tried every possible combination.
> I dont know why it wont work



Did you copy my settings from the .jpg I posted?


----------



## rishabh (May 16, 2008)

I did. It seems like if you pan one channel to the center the other doesn't completely disappear. Even with the size set at 98%. If you make the size much smaller it does go away but I'm afraid it is also compromising the sound or doing something strange to it cuz it doesn't sound natural. 

BTW I am on K2 not K3


----------



## Thonex (May 16, 2008)

rishabh @ Fri May 16 said:


> I did. It seems like if you pan one channel to the center the other doesn't completely disappear. Even with the size set at 98%. If you make the size much smaller it does go away but I'm afraid it is also compromising the sound or doing something strange to it cuz it doesn't sound natural.
> 
> BTW I am on K2 not K3



Make sure the mouse mode is set to individual and grab the orange dot #2 and move it all the way down to the bottom of the box. Channel 2 should then disappear.

AK


----------



## rishabh (May 17, 2008)

Ok, Its working now. Finally!! hehe. I was using the surrount panner as an instrument insert and it asnt working right. As a group insert it works fine. Actually you can set the size to 98.6 and you can avoid the other channel.

Still wondering what the 'constant' midi cc is, its not even mentioned in the manual.

On another note, I have a question about keyswitchs. I noticed when i make keyswitches and use them , the previous note does not play through after hitting a keyswitch. In other words if you are playing one keyswitch and you trigger another keyswitch, the previous not will not play through, It will be cut abruptly. How do i make a keyswitch that finishes the previous sample despite triggering a next keyswitch??


----------



## Thonex (May 17, 2008)

rishabh @ Sat May 17 said:


> Ok, Its working now. Finally!! hehe. I was using the surrount panner as an instrument insert and it asnt working right. As a group insert it works fine. Actually you can set the size to 98.6 and you can avoid the other channel.



It should work at the instrument level. Don't know why it isn't.


----------



## polypx (May 18, 2008)

rishabh @ 2008-05-17 said:


> Still wondering what the 'constant' midi cc is, its not even mentioned in the manual.



It's not really a "CC", it's just a constant value. It can be useful for convenience sometimes. For example - if I want to offset the sample start of a lot of samples at once by a fixed amount, I can assign "Constant" to "Sample Start" in the group, and just move that one value.... saves editing all the samples individually.

cheers
Dan


----------



## Tod (May 18, 2008)

> On another note, I have a question about keyswitchs. I noticed when i make keyswitches and use them , the previous note does not play through after hitting a keyswitch. In other words if you are playing one keyswitch and you trigger another keyswitch, the previous not will not play through, It will be cut abruptly. How do i make a keyswitch that finishes the previous sample despite triggering a next keyswitch??



Hi rishabh,

Do you have Release Samples (RTs) in the program? If you have RTs and are useing keyswitches problems can arise.

I posted a script a little while back for this although I'm not sure it would work in your situation. Here's a link to the post that explains the problems that can be encountered with RTs.

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9252

The "yousedit" link is no longer available but you can still download the script.

Tod

I just happened to think, I made the script for a maximum of 4 Keyswitches and created it primarily for libraries with RTs to be played in legato mode. Still check out the problems that come up with RTs, it might be relevant to your situation if your useing RTs.


----------

